# Do braxton Hicks make you need to poo? (way TMI!)



## Ang1873

hi,

i'm sorry for asking such a thing but i'm just curious!

Im 30 weeks gone and have just started having tightenings which i'm assuming are BH's. they're not so much painful as extremely uncomfortable and i have to stop what im doing when i get one.

The thing is they feel like what your stomach feels like if you get diarhorra (sp) and then low and behold i either have a great urgency to go to the loo or i pass wind.

is this normal? and is what i'm feeling BH's or just my bowels moving?

Baby has been having much more pronounced movements lately and i'm wondering if that movement is affecting my bowels as well?

sorry for all the questions - just trying to work out whats going on!


----------



## meggabear

I have this happen alot, its just the BM's or gas moving on its way out, after relieving it feels better as if the tightness never happened, its totally normal :)


----------



## loopylou86

Good post.

I have been getting this for the last two days and cant tell whether its BH or an upset tummy and trapped wind. I am getting it so often, it feels like BH leading to an upset tummy and a need to go to the loo.

I also had a really sharp pain in my pubic area, this time a cramp like pain and it really hurt and then I needed the toilet.


----------



## Ang1873

thanks, always good to know i'm not alone!


----------



## lushious09

ive been getting this recently aswell as if its trapped wind or u just need to poop real bad! i think i wondered if it was your body cleaning itself out ... which worried me as isint that meant to happen like a week before baby comes ... i have no idea... but i am defo more windy then usual


----------



## mrsgtobe

im getting this too, i think its my BH. i get the hard belly, pressure down below and cramping but even tho i need to go to the loo sometimes just as i get there it passes and i dont need to go


----------



## MommyKC

I dont usually feel the urge to poop when I get a BH, but I do get sudden urges to go in general.
I think it mostly depends where the baby is lying, and if they're putting pressure on your bowels this can make you feel like you have to poop.

My BH usually just feel like my whole stomach is super tight and hard, and it goes away after 60 seconds or so. They only hurt on occasion but are mostly uncomfortable like you said.


----------



## Fiore

I was in agony a few nights ago so I curled over and grabbed OHs hand. I was so embaressed when I let rip a huge fart but I felt alot better! We couldn't stop laughing :) xx


----------



## Krakir

Mine make me need to pee. urgently. even if i don't need to pee at all -.-


----------



## DottyLottie

I get this too! Actually I just responded to another post about someone reporting period type pains that made me think of this.

It had never occurred to me it might be BH, as the cramps always ease up once I have been to the loo, but sometimes it is so bad I break out into a sweat.


----------

